# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Cilat janë faktet se ka "zot" dhe se "zoti" është një?

## alibaba

Cilat janë faktet e pakundërshtueshme se ka zot?

Se është vetëm një?

----------


## derjansi

> Cilat janë faktet e pakundërshtueshme se ka zot?
> 
> Se është vetëm një?


kurani e bibla lol

----------


## Arpos

> Cilat janë faktet e pakundërshtueshme se ka zot?
> 
> Se është vetëm një?


Natyra, universi, trupi jon, mendja jon, shpirti, refleksët, truri, kafshët, bletet, mizat, etj,.. etj,.. qe po kaloj,... kur te arrish e ti kuptosh keto dhe rolin e tyre ne jeten ton te perditshme... e kupton qe jo gjithqka eshte "rastesi".

----------


## alibaba

> Natyra, universi, trupi jon, mendja jon, shpirti, refleksët, truri, kafshët, bletet, mizat, etj,.. etj,.. qe po kaloj,... kur te arrish e ti kuptosh keto dhe rolin e tyre ne jeten ton te perditshme... e kupton qe jo gjithqka eshte "rastesi".


Fakti që bleta nuk është rastësi, nuk është medoemos fakt që zoti ekziston.

E sidomos nuk është fakt, se numri i zotave është NJË.

----------


## Arpos

> Fakti që bleta nuk është rastësi, nuk është medoemos fakt që zoti ekziston.
> 
> E sidomos nuk është fakt, se numri i zotave është NJË.


Eshte fakt për arsye qe ajo punon ne te miren ton, kurse ne se dim. Bleta si bletë, përmendët edhe në Kur'an,... Einchtein-i, ne anen e tij ve botën ne gaditje që nëse bleta del fare, njeriut nuk i jet me shum se 5 vite ne toke per t'jetuar. Si eshte e mundshme ? Ne qka kontributi i bletës lidhët me fatin e njerzimit ?

----------


## alibaba

> Eshte fakt për arsye qe ajo punon ne te miren ton, kurse ne se dim. Bleta si bletë, përmendët edhe në Kur'an,... Einchtein-i, ne anen e tij ve botën ne gaditje që nëse bleta del fare, njeriut nuk i jet me shum se 5 vite ne toke per t'jetuar. Si eshte e mundshme ? Ne qka kontributi i bletës lidhët me fatin e njerzimit ?


Dy janë të mirat kryesore nga bleta:

1. Mjalta (që s'mbaj mend kur kam ngrënë, dhe jam gjallë e shëndosh)
2. Polenizimi (për bimët, të cilat polenizohen edhe nga miza e insekte tjera, kështuqë nuk është e domosdoshme bleta)

Sa për polenizim, kjo nuk është gjë tjetër, veçse tregtia që lidhin bimë e kafshë mes vete. Pavarësisht se ne i paramendojmë bimët e kafshët si të pa mend, megjithatë mendoj se ato kanë inteligjencë mjaft të zhvilluar.

Kjo inteligjencë bën që bimë të ndryshme dhe kafshë të bashkëpunojnë me njëra tjetrën.

Ke edhe rastin e Jonxhës, ku simbioza e saj me bakteret nitrifikuese është thjesht një parazitizëm reciprok.

Pra nuk ka dallim të qartë mes simbiozës, dhe parazitizmit reciprok.

*Ka kafshë që punojnë në të mirën tonë e të tjera që punojnë në të keqen tonë. Ku është këtu fakti se zoti ekziston?*

----------


## Arpos

> Dy janë të mirat kryesore nga bleta:
> 
> 1. Mjalta (që s'mbaj mend kur kam ngrënë, dhe jam gjallë e shëndosh)
> 2. Polenizimi (për bimët, të cilat polenizohen edhe nga miza e insekte tjera, kështuqë nuk është e domosdoshme bleta)
> 
> Sa për polenizim, kjo nuk është gjë tjetër, veçse tregtia që lidhin bimë e kafshë mes vete. Pavarësisht se ne i paramendojmë bimët e kafshët si të pa mend, megjithatë mendoj se ato kanë inteligjencë mjaft të zhvilluar.
> 
> Kjo inteligjencë bën që bimë të ndryshme dhe kafshë të bashkëpunojnë me njëra tjetrën.
> 
> ...


Askush nuk punon ne te keqen ton, jeta eshte sfid si per kafshët, si per njerzit.

Nuk e di ne qka beson ti, po tregom ti mua si eshte e mundshme qe kafshët shumzohen ? insektët ? Njerzit ? Peshqit ? Zogjët ?... a nuk duhët nje mashkull e nje femër ? 

Si u krijua femra dhe mashkulli qoft njeri, kafsh, insekt apo diq tjeter,.. me nje precizitet t'MREKULLUESHME sa qe keto vazhdojn duke lindur gjithe duke i kryer "ritualet" e tyre ??? Ka ndonje astuce ? lol,...

----------


## alibaba

> Askush nuk punon ne te keqen ton, jeta eshte sfid si per kafshët, si per njerzit.
> 
> Nuk e di ne qka beson ti, po tregom ti mua si eshte e mundshme qe kafshët shumzohen ? insektët ? Njerzit ? Peshqit ? Zogjët ?... a nuk duhët nje mashkull e nje femër ?


Bakteret ndahen. Nuk kanë as femra as meshkuj.

Tek disa gjellesa a bimë më të përparua gjenetikisht, bëhet shkëmbimi i materialit gjenetik, psh disa alga, shumëzohen në këtë mënyrë.

Sa më lart që ngjitesh në hierarkinë evolutive, aq më i përsosur është shumëzimi (kuptohet së bashku me përjahtimet e mundshme).

Shumëzimi është i mundur, nga ligje natyrore.

Tash ligjet natyrore janë aq të fuqishme sa as ai zoti yt nuk mund t'i kundërshtojë, psh Zoti nuk mund të bëjë që 2+2=5.

Sikurse nuk mund të bëjë që hidrogjeni të ketë 8 protone, sepse atëherë do të bëhej oksigjen. Në të kundërtën do mbetej hidrogjen por vetëm me një proton.

----------


## G.D

Jo ore jo, ka matematike te atij lloji qe 2+2=5 ose te barabarte me 6 , 7, 10, 100 e sa te doje. Kjo eshte multidimensionalja. Megjithate si ateist qe je te falet kjo. Problemi i hidrogjenit me tete protone eshte pa pike lidhje. Kjo varet se si e quajme ne. Ti nuk e di se cfare rezonance mahnitese krijohet ne yjet e medhenj per perftimin e elementeve me te thjeshte kimik. Pastaj te tregon vete niveli i atij qe nuk beson ne egzistencen absolute te Krijuesit (Zotit apo quaje si te duash)

----------


## alibaba

> Jo ore jo, ka matematike te atij lloji qe 2+2=5 ose te barabarte me 6 , 7, 10, 100 e sa te doje. Kjo eshte multidimensionalja.


A mund t'a shoshitësh i çikëz pak këtë. Se nuk është kjo një punë e thjeshtë si të blesh një bukë, apo të shkosh për vizitë tek daja. Jo, jo, kjo mund të bëjë revolucion në shkencë.

2+2=5 pa i shtuar këtu ndonjë dimension, apo shtesa tjera, nuk di që ekziston dikund.  Andaj mundodhu t'a shpjegosh, ose më mirë shko në ndonjë insitut shkencor akademik, shpalle si zbulim tëndin, dhe në vend se t'i marrësh 4-5 euro në muaj nga masonët se e mban firmën e tyre, më mirë merr miliona nga shpërblimet për shkencë.



> Megjithate si ateist qe je te falet kjo.


Shih ti! Po mu falka. Sa interesant. Me demek e gjet ti të vërtetën, edhe e rrëzove atë që thashë, veç tash të ka mbet me më falë. Po hec more lladikë, more. 




> Problemi i hidrogjenit me tete protone eshte pa pike lidhje. Kjo varet se si e quajme ne.


Jo nuk varet se si e quajmë ne. Po si është.

Hidrogjeni nuk djeg, por digjet. Hidrogjeni redukton. Oksigjeni oksidon. Është ligj. Ndaç shko në Amerikë, ndaç në Yllësinë e Orionit, ndaç edhe në dreç të mallkum shko, se ky ligj nuk ndryshon.




> Ti nuk e di se cfare rezonance mahnitese krijohet ne yjet e medhenj per perftimin e elementeve me te thjeshte kimik.


Ohuuuuuuuuuu nuk e ditkam unë ë??
A po më fal bre, se kam harru me të pyet ty, se ti e paske dit këtë punë?

Shih ti sa interesant. 




> Pastaj te tregon vete niveli i atij qe nuk beson ne egzistencen absolute te Krijuesit (Zotit apo quaje si te duash)


Pse more shkout çfarë niveli ke ti? A nuk di mënyrë tjetër për të debatu për shkencë??

Unë kam parë në Tv shkencëtarë që debatojnë madje goxha rreptë, por jo të mundohen të imponojnë idetë e tyre duke u shitur si të lartë.

Ti qenke i tip snobi i shpifur, që një shoqëri normale nuk të pranon.

----------


## G.D

Alibaba, kuptohet se po nuk nderhyra ne dimensione nuk mund te nxjerr nje rezultat te tille.
Puna e hidrogjenit nuk ka pike lidhjeje po ta perseris. Hidrogjen , oksigjen etc. jane emra qe i veme si te duam ne qeniet njerezore e rendesishme eshte qe ka diversitet elementesh kimike.
Per masonet e ke gabim ate qe thua sepse ti nuk njeh as edhe nje gje te vetme mbi veprimtarine e pseudokreacionisteve me pare se te shkosh tek ky koncept. Lere pastaj te njohesh pagesat e tyre qe nuk u afrohen shumave skandaloze qe keni paraqitur aty lart. 
Une nuk jam Master Mason!

----------


## alibaba

> Alibaba, kuptohet se po nuk nderhyra ne dimensione nuk mund te nxjerr nje rezultat te tille.


Hiç unë nuk dua t'ja di për dimensione. Dua t'i fus në lojë vetëm këto 5 shifra me radhë: 2+2=5 Le t'a fitojë zoti këtë lojë???




> Hidrogjen , oksigjen etc. jane emra qe i veme si te duam ne qeniet njerezore e rendesishme eshte qe ka diversitet elementesh kimike.


A je injorant me të vërtetë, apo vetëm po paraqitesh i tillë, që t'i bësh bisht pyetjes??

Le të bëjë pra zoti metal që ka një proton një elektron dhe një neturon? E kupton tash?

Dhe përgjigja ime është që nuk mund t'a bëjë sepse është ligji i natyrës, "ai element me një P një E dhe një N nuk mund të jetë metal kurrën e kurrës". Rrjedhimisht ligjet e natyrës janë mbi të gjitha, edhe mbi atë që ju besoni.

Mund të marrë edhe shembuj tjerë.

----------


## G.D

Jo ore shok, po sikur keto ligjet e natyres me gjithe na tyren te jene veper e tij?

----------


## alibaba

> Jo ore shok, po sikur keto ligjet e natyres me gjithe na tyren te jene veper e tij?


Mendim interesant.

Tash unë po them: Po sikur ai të jetë vepër e ligjeve të natyrës?

Dhe në këtër rast ajo që thu ti është shumë më PAK e vlefshme se sa kjo që them unë.

Sepse ligjet e natyrës i kemi para syve, për çdo ditë. Ndërsa demoni me të cilin ju e frikësoni njerëzimin, dhe në emër të të cilit ju prisni koka në Gilotinë, nuk po shihet askund.

----------


## G.D

Jo, ore jo! Shiko , une nuk kam ndermend te bej fillozofi por tani ja ke keputur fare kot. Ti dukesh qe nuk je koherent me ato qe ndodhin prandaj edhe flet keto marrezira qe nuk e kane shoqen.

----------


## alibaba

> Jo, ore jo! Shiko , une nuk kam ndermend te bej fillozofi por tani ja ke keputur fare kot. Ti dukesh qe nuk je koherent me ato qe ndodhin prandaj edhe flet keto marrezira qe nuk e kane shoqen.


O dylber, a s'po ke çfarë të thuash?
Hajde n'kofsh burrë fol. Unë jam tuj debatue. N'kofsh i zoti fol, e mos ha m'ut ktu me thanë "marrëzira". N'kofshin marrëzira kundërshtoji.

Nëse nuk mundesh me kundërshtue, atëherë ik gjetiu. Majmun.

----------


## derjansi

> O dylber, a s'po ke çfarë të thuash?
> Hajde n'kofsh burrë fol. Unë jam tuj debatue. N'kofsh i zoti fol, e mos ha m'ut ktu me thanë "marrëzira". N'kofshin marrëzira kundërshtoji.
> 
> Nëse nuk mundesh me kundërshtue, atëherë ik gjetiu. Majmun.


katastrof je lol

ti per shef shtabi te pergjithshem te ushtris je perfet lol i shatrro kundershatret lol

----------


## G.D

> O dylber, a s'po ke çfarë të thuash?
> Hajde n'kofsh burrë fol. Unë jam tuj debatue. N'kofsh i zoti fol, e mos ha m'ut ktu me thanë "marrëzira". N'kofshin marrëzira kundërshtoji.
> 
> Nëse nuk mundesh me kundërshtue, atëherë ik gjetiu. Majmun.


O budalla , nuk e di cili eshte koncepti juaj per debatitn kur ti zhvillon nje debat provincial pa pike kontrolli dhe je shume injorant prandaj nuk kam nerva te te spjegoj perse zoti nuk ben qe 2+2=5 dhe budallalleqe te tjera si keto. Meqe ra fjala, me dukesh si gjimnazist nga taktika e muhabetit. Rritu nje here pastaj eja debato per cte duash. Perfundofsh me sa me shume dhjeta miku im!

----------


## alibaba

> O budalla , nuk e di cili eshte koncepti juaj per debatitn kur ti zhvillon nje debat provincial pa pike kontrolli dhe je shume injorant prandaj nuk kam nerva te te spjegoj perse zoti nuk ben qe 2+2=5 dhe budallalleqe te tjera si keto. Meqe ra fjala, me dukesh si gjimnazist nga taktika e muhabetit. Rritu nje here pastaj eja debato per cte duash. Perfundofsh me sa me shume dhjeta miku im!


Nuk janë aspak budallallëqe. Të ka hyrë koka në brendësi të bythës, se nuk po di çfarë të përgjigjesh. T'u ka shpenzu fjalët o mjeran, tash po ofendon sikur me kanë pis i shkollës fillore.

Fol n'mujsh mu shty. Pyetja është pezull. A mundet zoti të thejë ligjet e natyrës??

Jep fakte, shembuj etj. E mos i ik debatit.

Se p'i ja ban sikur ajo anekdota "Dhelpëra e rrushi", sëmujti me mrri rrushin, "jo tha qenka i tharptë".

----------


## alibaba

Është interesant logjika e fetarëve:

1. Kur ia bën një pyetje se si është e mundur kjo gjë apo ajo gjë, ata thonë: Po ne njerëzit nuk kemi aftësi të konceptuarit, sepse kjo qëndron jashtë logjikës sonë të të kuptuarit.

2. Por vetë ata bëjnë pyetje retorike si psh: Si mund të ketë shumë zota, si  mund të mos ketë zot fare. Dhe në këtë rast e harrojnë që "këto gjëra janë jashtë logjikës sonë" LOL siç e thonë edhe vetë.

----------

